# Battlefield 4 ultra settings footage shows environmental destruction



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 4 ultra settings footage shows environmental destruction*

Battlefield 4 is making use of Frostbite 3 to power some pretty special graphical effects; check out the amount of dust and debris on-screen in this showcase of the shooter on PC ultra settings.

Frostbite is pretty portable, so you can probably expect other versions to look relatively similar, but it’s pretty unlikely the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions could manage so many objects and effects on-screen.
As well as the PC and current-gen versions due at the end of October and early November, the latest DICE outing is also headed to PlayStation 4 and Xbox One. It will be interesting to see comparison footage of ultra PC versus the new consoles.








Source: VG24/7


----------

